

Visually emulating the 6502 with HTML5 - ukdm
http://www.visual6502.org/JSSim/

======
ukdm
For anyone having trouble viewing it here's the guidance from the site:

"Our chip simulator makes heavy use of the latest version of HTML5 drawing
technology.

It will only run on recent browsers and on a computer with sufficient memory
(we recommend at least 2Gbytes.)

We've tested it on Chrome, Firefox, Safari and Opera. Unfortunately Internet
Explorer isn't yet capable of running the graphics.

If you're using one of the above browsers and having trouble, please restart
the browser."

